# Komisches Problem mit MX200 SSD



## Psi_Ecstasy (10. Dezember 2018)

Vorgeschichte, vor kurzem ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine SSD nicht mehr die üblichen Geschwindigkeiten erreicht(AS SSD Werte zu Herstellerangaben verglichen), also habe ich erstmal den PC neu gestartet, nichts passiert. Dann habe ich mir diese Crucial Storage Software bla geholt, sah alles gut aus, bis auf die veraltete Firmware, Ich habe 1:1 zusammen gezählt und mir die neue Firmware runtergeladen, nichts Passiert... Die letze Idee die mir in den Sinn gekommen ist war eine Systemzurücksetzung, alles frisch. NICHTS passiert, nach Stundenlangem rumprobieren und Ausschließung mehrer möglichen Theorien  des defektes ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn ich bevor ich Windows starte das Bios betrete und dann boote die SSD perfekt läuft... Falls ich Windows normal starte ohne zuerst das Bios zu betreten ist sie sehr langsam... 

Ich bin sehr verwirrt, ich habe zwar ein bisschen Ahnung vom Thema aber das sprengt meine Grenzen 

Es ist schon sehr spät, deswegen wollte ich keine Screenshots beifügen, kann dies aber nachholen!


----------



## DKK007 (10. Dezember 2018)

Was sagt denn CrystalDiskInfo?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Dezember 2018)

Und über wie viel Differenz reden wir? Ist die MX200 so langsam wie ne Kingston A400 SSD oder ne WD Blue HDD?


----------



## Psi_Ecstasy (10. Dezember 2018)

CrystalDisk sieht für meine Augen vernünftig aus, AS SSD kann ich nach beginn des 4k test quasi beenden, dauert zu lange!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Dezember 2018)

Vergleich mal die restlichen Werte mit meiner. Auf den ersten Blick sehe ich bei uns den Unterschied in der "Schreibleistung" und beim Status in der prozentualen Angabe (was auch immer die aussagt).


----------



## Psi_Ecstasy (10. Dezember 2018)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Vergleich mal die restlichen Werte mit meiner. Auf den ersten Blick sehe ich bei uns den Unterschied in der "Schreibleistung" und beim Status in der prozentualen Angabe (was auch immer die aussagt).



Ich habe nochmal ein neues Bild hochgeladen, damit man alles vergleichen kann. Ich habe mir die Unterschiede angeguckt, dennoch kann ich daraus nicht schlau werden :/


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Dezember 2018)

Psi_Ecstasy schrieb:


> Vorgeschichte


Alte Raid Treiber, und den nutzt du scheinbar, hatten keinen "Trim"Befehl.
Es muss mindestens der RST Treiber 11.5 sein.

Mach bitte diesen Test:
SSD-Festplatten: Die Trim-Funktion ueberpruefen | schieb.de


----------



## Psi_Ecstasy (10. Dezember 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alte Raid Treiber, und den nutzt du scheinbar, hatten keinen "Trim"Befehl.
> Es muss mindestens der RST Treiber 11.5 sein.
> 
> Mach bitte diesen Test:
> SSD-Festplatten: Die Trim-Funktion ueberpruefen | schieb.de



So gemacht wie es auf der Seite steht, dieses Trim scheint aktiviert zu sein, nach angaben der Seite (Ausgabe = 0)

(bild dazu angehangen)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Dezember 2018)

Gut, bleibt die Frage, warum Du Raid aktiviert hast und was gegen AHCI Treiber spricht?
Wie voll ist die Platte? Aber die Minimalwerte  waren jenseots von gut und böse.

Wie oft tritt das auf? Das würde ich in Ruhe über mehrere Tage verfolgen, auch, ob es
andere Festpalltezugriffe, wie z.B. den Virenscanner gab.


----------



## Psi_Ecstasy (10. Dezember 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gut, bleibt die Frage, warum Du Raid aktiviert hast und was gegen AHCI Treiber spricht?
> Wie voll ist die Platte? Aber die Minimalwerte  waren jenseots von gut und böse.
> 
> Wie oft tritt das auf? Das würde ich in Ruhe über mehrere Tage verfolgen, auch, ob es
> andere Festpalltezugriffe, wie z.B. den Virenscanner gab.



wie beschrieben, das Phänomen tritt nur auf, wenn ich Windows starte ohne davor das BIOS zu betreten. Und andersrum, kann das so oft reproduzieren wie ich möchte... Also dort liegt irgendwo ein Problem!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Dezember 2018)

Irgendwas läuft also vermutlich mit Deinen Treibern nicht rund. Hast Du überhaupt einen Intel RST Treiber installiert?
Prüfe hier bitte, aber nichts verstellen, was in Deiner Registry für ein Eintrag ist. AHCI oder RAID? Dazu muss der Wert
der Reg "0" sein, und nicht "3".  Ich könnte mir Vorstellen, dass durch die Nutzung des Bios Standardtreiber geladen
werden. Wenn Du nicht ins Bios gehst, scheint ein Treiberkonflikt vorzuliegen. Es ist nur eine wage Vermutung, ein Stochern
im Nebel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PC günstig beschleunigen durch SSD-Caching - Praxis (Seite 3) - HT4U.net


----------



## Psi_Ecstasy (11. Dezember 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Irgendwas läuft also vermutlich mit Deinen Treibern nicht rund. Hast Du überhaupt einen Intel RST Treiber installiert?
> Prüfe hier bitte, aber nichts verstellen, was in Deiner Registry für ein Eintrag ist. AHCI oder RAID? Dazu muss der Wert
> der Reg "0" sein, und nicht "3".  Ich könnte mir Vorstellen, dass durch die Nutzung des Bios Standardtreiber geladen
> werden. Wenn Du nicht ins Bios gehst, scheint ein Treiberkonflikt vorzuliegen. Es ist nur eine wage Vermutung, ein Stochern
> ...



Erstmal danke für deine Ausführliche Hilfe, ich werde mal das oben genannte überprüfen ^^


EDIT : Der Reg steht auf "0" (bild angehangen)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2018)

Gut, dann ist hoffentlich in Deinem Bios alles auf RAID gestellt, das muss man explizit aktivieren und es wurde nie durch ein übliches Bios Reset, oder "clear cmos" zurück auf einen AHCI Treiber gestellt. Das solltest Du im Bios nachschauen. 

Und die letzte Frage. Hast Du Intel RST Treiber geladen, oder nutzt Du die Windows eigenen? Denn wenn im Bios Raid aktiviert ist, Windows durch den Registry Eintrag auch Raid Treiber lädt, erkennbar im ASS-Benchmark durch den Treiber iaStorAC, dann sollten es aktuelle sein.

Einen aktuellen RST Treiber solltest Du auf der Herstellerseite Deines Mainboards finden. Bleibst die Frage, warum Du Raid-Treiber nutzt. Hast Du irgendwo Laufwerke im Raidverbund laufen?


----------



## Psi_Ecstasy (12. Dezember 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gut, dann ist hoffentlich in Deinem Bios alles auf RAID gestellt, das muss man explizit aktivieren und es wurde nie durch ein übliches Bios Reset, oder "clear cmos" zurück auf einen AHCI Treiber gestellt. Das solltest Du im Bios nachschauen.
> 
> Und die letzte Frage. Hast Du Intel RST Treiber geladen, oder nutzt Du die Windows eigenen? Denn wenn im Bios Raid aktiviert ist, Windows durch den Registry Eintrag auch Raid Treiber lädt, erkennbar im ASS-Benchmark durch den Treiber iaStorAC, dann sollten es aktuelle sein.
> 
> Einen aktuellen RST Treiber solltest Du auf der Herstellerseite Deines Mainboards finden. Bleibst die Frage, warum Du Raid-Treiber nutzt. Hast Du irgendwo Laufwerke im Raidverbund laufen?



Habe mich davor nicht mit dem Thema auseinander gesetzt, deshalb war anscheinend Raid aktiviert(habe es nicht selber eingestellt), hat auch immer gut funktioniert... nie einen Grund gesehen das zu ändern ^^

Ich suche mal nach einem Passenden RST Treiber...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2018)

Psi_Ecstasy schrieb:


> Ich suche mal nach einem Passenden RST Treiber...


Ich habe mit einigen negative Erfahrung gemacht. Es solltr einer sein, den Dein Mainboardhersteller zum Download anbietet. Es gibt auch allgemeine von Intel, aber genau die machten bei mir Probleme. Sollte aber jeder Boardhersteller unter Downloads auf seiner Seite haben.

Viel Glück, vielleicht ist das Problem so einfach zu lösen. Und sollte das Treiberpaket Intel RST  andere Probleme bereiten, ist es einfach und  zu deinstallieren.


----------



## Psi_Ecstasy (12. Dezember 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe mit einigen negative Erfahrung gemacht. Es solltr einer sein, den Dein Mainboardhersteller zum Download anbietet. Es gibt auch allgemeine von Intel, aber genau die machten bei mir Probleme. Sollte aber jeder Boardhersteller unter Downloads auf seiner Seite haben.
> 
> Viel Glück, vielleicht ist das Problem so einfach zu lösen. Und sollte das Treiberpaket Intel RST  andere Probleme bereiten, ist es einfach und  zu deinstallieren.



Ein Wunder ist geschehen, ich habe mir die Aktuellste RTS Software geholt und siehe da, normale werte, ohne zuerst das Bios betreten zu müssen.... Anscheinend geht´s wieder, ich bedanke mich erstmals für die Hilfe und falls nochmal was passiert werde ich mich nochmal melden ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2018)

Das war jetzt aber schon schwieriger herauszukommen.  
Dann beobachte das mal und viel Freude mit der neu 
gewonnenen Geschwindigkeit. 

Es bereitet uns ja auch Spaß, wenn man helfen konnte.


----------

